# Rat Snakes and Rabbits!!!



## PurelyPetsLongton (Jul 7, 2011)

I honestly thought I'd posted yesterday when the BT man had been to see me and I got tagged by a lovely Rat Snake that managed to escape. Serves me right for the speed I went at it to grab it before it disappeared behind my display of vivariums - which I hasten to add are HUGE and way too heavy for little old me to move!! I still cant figure out how it managed to get out of that viv!! Although when I came to move him today he handled really well so I am more than happy to sell him on now!!

So today has been a bit hectic. I have a Giant Lop Rabbit which should be expecting babies so have had to separate her from her 'boyfriend'. Dont laugh, they're named JD and Coke! So I now have a lovely new petting/display area at the front of the shop housing my baby rabbits and their mum 'Roxy' who has to be my favourite Rabbit!! 

Feeding the snakes today too...all my GORGEOUS royals and breeding corns still eating as FAB as ever!!

**OFFER UNTIL THE END OF SEPTEMBER - CUSTOMERS WHO QUOTE HAVING SEEN US ON RFUK will receive a 5% discount on any purchases**


----------

